# Dee (maine coon)



## twinkles (Aug 8, 2008)

Here are some pics now she has settled in...

x


----------



## twinkles (Aug 8, 2008)

And one last one...

x


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Very chilled out. lovely puss cat.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, bless. I love torties Where did you get her from ?*


----------



## TinkersGal (Sep 5, 2008)

Lovely girl - and settled in too!!!!


----------



## twinkles (Aug 8, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Ahhh, bless. I love torties Where did you get her from ?*


Louskoonz - bit of an online love story for Dee and I as I found her after Lou mentioned her new litter on here, someone else asked about Dee - I looked again at her details and fell for her totally and utterly. (BlueLaKoonz). Dee was due to be one of her queens but she had to be kept separate to begin with as she reacted to live vaccine. Unfortunately the others would let her in the group when she was ready to rejoin. She is beautiful and has fitted in so well, particularly given neither of us have had cats before and we are out all day. Hoping to be welcoming Sam (one of Lou's kittens) into our home very soon...

x


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi Twinkles

Dee looks stunning and I love the picture of her watching TV!!! I have 5 Maine Coons now and wouldn't be without them as they are completely unlike any other cat I have ever owned!

Hope you enjoy her and I feel very jealous of you having one of Lou's babies....her Pagan and Odin are gorgeous (and Sam, of course!!!)!

Louise
X


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, bless, well, she's lovely & Sam is soooo cute*


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

She is beautiful! And Sam is too


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

I'd hazard a guess you've kinda decided on Samhain then? lol xx

She does look so happy hunny, it's like a dream come true knowing everything turned out great for her and yourselves!!

couldn't have wished for a better place for her xx

see ya Saturday for kitten playtime  lol xx


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

Ahhh she looks very happy


----------



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

Aww she is beautiful!, how old is she?

I have a silver tortie tabby M-coon named Mimosa (after the cocktail lol!)..such wonderful cats!


Ang x


----------



## Krazycatlady (Jul 28, 2008)

she's gorgeous and she looks very happy!


----------



## twinkles (Aug 8, 2008)

Tweedle Dee said:


> Aww she is beautiful!, how old is she?
> 
> I have a silver tortie tabby M-coon named Mimosa (after the cocktail lol!)..such wonderful cats!
> 
> Ang x


She is going to be 1 tomorrow!! Going to have to buy her some salmon or something as a treat. She is a dream, Mummy Lou brought her up well! 

x


----------



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

Awww bless, Happy birthday Dee 

Ang x


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Give Dee a kiss from me and tell her happy b'day pls hunny xxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow she is gorgeous and so is the kitten,,i love maine coons, i want one,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Give Dee a big warm birthday kiss from me too! 

I just LLLURRRVVV Coonies - I have one called Harley - he is HHHHUUUUUUGGGGEEEE - well, at least I think all coons are huge, in my heart. 

You have shown us some lovely pictures there - thank you for sharing them. Just adore those lovely ear tufts and plume tail


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

gorgeous they are too and good pics


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Stunning young lady - does she have a favourite racing driver ? Sam is very cute too, I can see why you picked him.


----------

